
OpenBSD Foundation 2018 Fundraising Campaign - divbit
http://www.openbsdfoundation.org/campaign2018.html
======
ams6110
Note that these pages are not served via https, and neither is the donations
page[1] which contains links to Paypal.

This has been pointed out from time to time on the openbsd "misc" email list
but I've never seen a good explanation for why these pages are not secure.

[1]
[http://www.openbsdfoundation.org/donations.html](http://www.openbsdfoundation.org/donations.html)

~~~
protomyth
The PayPal links are https

~~~
dullgiulio
Doesn't matter. Nothing can be trusted on a plain HTTP page.

It's quite inexcusable today that setting up a certificate is such an
inexpensive and easy thing with Let's Encrypt.

~~~
cypher303
Agreed. What world are people living in when they present payment links on an
insecure page in 2018? Um, no dude. I'm not going to click on your link now,
nor will I ever. Byyye.

------
chrisvalleybay
Remember that OpenBSD also represents OpenSSH, which so many of us use every
day.

------
dheelus
Well, I want to donate but I don't want to use PayPal. And US banks charge an
arm and a leg for wire transfers. Is there a way I can simply mail them a
check?

~~~
jwilk
[http://www.openbsdfoundation.org/donations.html](http://www.openbsdfoundation.org/donations.html)
reads:

 _Donations may be made by cheque in CAD /EUR/USD funds to:

The OpenBSD Foundation

8101 160 Street

Edmonton, Alberta, Canada

T5R 2G9 _

~~~
sigjuice
Why should I mail money to an address written on an http site?

~~~
hessnovTHR44
[https://www.openbsdfoundation.org/donations.html](https://www.openbsdfoundation.org/donations.html)

------
insaneirish
Their continued unwillingness to create a US 501(c)(3) entity to receive
donations from US donors means that they will continue to lose out on a
significant number of potential donations.

~~~
thisrod
I get the impression that OpenBSD has a prejudice against becoming officially
involved with the United States, formed in the days when t-shirts were export-
restricted munitions.

------
aomix
I appreciate OpenBSD. Among other things their focus on making APIs that are
impossible to misuse and hacking down the scope of a problem to the bone
result in a lot of interesting products. Basically if you have to consult
anything beyond the man page for their stuff they've failed. Given those
restrictions they tackle big problems with good results.

------
dijit
I put a recurring $50 donation when the freeBSD controversy came and went.

I hope its useful, not sure what they use the money for.

~~~
poolpOrg
It is useful, it helps fund the infrastructure, it helps fund hackathons, it
helps hosting hackers during the events, it helps bringing developers who
would not make it because they wouldn't afford the transportation, it helps
getting hardware needed to write new drivers, etc, etc, etc...

As far as I'm concerned, a single week of hackathon achieves far more than
months of individual work on the side, and the hackathons take place because
the foundation can bring many developers together in the same place at the
same time thanks to the donations it receives :-)

------
divbit
Note from the about page: "We are not a registered charity, in the sense that
we do not issue tax deductible receipts. " Seems still worthwhile to raise
awareness.

~~~
divbit
" and related projects such as OpenSSH, OpenBGPD, OpenNTPD, OpenSMTPD,
LibreSSL, and mandoc. "

------
jwilk
It's "OpenBSD", not "Open BSD". Please use the original title:

 _The OpenBSD Foundation 2018 Fundraising Campaign_

~~~
dang
Action taken. No spaces in the wrong places in these parts.

